# Installing front convertible windshield stainless header for 65



## seattle_ice (Nov 25, 2011)

I am at the point in in the installation where I need to re-install the front stainless header, convertible latches/visor supports, and end caps for my 65 convertible.

Does anyone know the best method for installing these pieces? The big header piece seems like it needs be sprung open somehow to get it on but I am not sure how to do it without messing up the paint on the inside/bottom edge of the windshield support.

Thanks


----------

